# Error beim Versuch, einen Webservice zu kontaktieren



## tklenin (13. Mrz 2019)

Hallo Leute,
meine JAVA Kentnisse sind äußerst bescheiden, eigentlich bin ich bei C# besser aufgehoben....
Anhand folgender Daten aus der Konfigurationsdatei ford_ows.properties wird folgender Fehler protokolliert: Welcher Eintrag in der Konfigurationsdatei könnte für folgenden Fehler verantwortlich sein?

```
INFO - ============================================
INFO - | Starte OWS Wed Mar 13 10:52:20 CET 2019 |
INFO - ============================================
INFO - Binde TrustStore ein.
INFO - Lade ///DCBD1B40/TRANSH/javaprg/config/general.properties
INFO - Lade ///DCBD1B40/TRANSH/javaprg/config/ford_ows.properties
INFO - Lade ///DCBD1B40/TRANSH/javaprg/config/general.properties
INFO - Lade ///DCBD1B40/TRANSH/javaprg/config/ford_ows.properties
ERROR - Fehler
Reason: Internal server configuration error/ClaimSubmit
Message: Internal server configuration error/ClaimSubmit
Details: null
Fault Code: {http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/}Server
Fault Node: null
ERROR - null
org.apache.axis2.AxisFault: Internal server configuration error/ClaimSubmit
    at org.apache.axis2.util.Utils.getInboundFaultFromMessageContext(Utils.java:446)
    at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationClient.handleResponse(OutInAxisOperation.java:371)
    at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationClient.send(OutInAxisOperation.java:417)
    at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationClient.executeImpl(OutInAxisOperation.java:229)
    at org.apache.axis2.client.OperationClient.execute(OperationClient.java:165)
    at org.starstandards.www.webservices._2005._10.transport.bindings.ProcessRepairOrderWebServiceStub.putMessage(ProcessRepairOrderWebServiceStub.java:204)
    at de.ams.ford.ws.ows.controller.TransmitWarrantyClaim.runWs(TransmitWarrantyClaim.java:100)
    at de.ams.ford.ws.ows.controller.TransmitWarrantyClaim.<init>(TransmitWarrantyClaim.java:59)
    at de.ams.ford.ws.ows.controller.Controller.<init>(Controller.java:204)
    at de.ams.ford.ws.ows.controller.Controller.main(Controller.java:272)
```
Configfile:

```
# Target URL. Comment the unused one
# School
#targetUrl=http://xgtwqa.ford.com/5027/StarTransport
# Live
targetUrl=https://b2dgw.ford.com/5027/StarTransport

# Path to encrypted policy file with slashes within transh
policy=javaprg/fordcert/policy_enc.xml

# Path to keystore with slashes within transh
keystore=javaprg/fordcert/

# AXIS2 Paths with slashes within transh
axis2repository=javaprg/fordcert/axis2-1.5.4/repository/
axis2conf=javaprg/fordcert/axis2-1.5.4/conf/axis2.xml

# WS Adressing
addressing=http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing

# WS to
# Transmit Warranty Claim - Stage 1
#toWarrantyClaim=urn:ford/star/services/v1/TransmitWarrantyClaim
# Transmit Warranty Claim - Stage 2 / live
toWarrantyClaim=urn:ford/star/services/v1/ClaimRepairOrder
# Claim Reconciliation
toClaimReconciliation=urn:ford/star/services/v1/ClaimReconciliation
# Get Claim Status
toClaimStatus=urn:ford/star/services/v1/ClaimStatus
# ConditionCodes
toConditionCodes=urn:ford/star/services/v1/GetConditionCodes
# CustomerConcernCodes
toCustomerConcernCodes=urn:ford/star/services/v1/GetCustomerConcernCodes
# DamageCodes
toDamageCodes=urn:ford/star/services/v1/GetDamageCodes
```


----------



## mihe7 (13. Mrz 2019)

Ich würde die Meldung mal folgendermaßen interpretieren: die Gegenstelle antwortet mit einem Fehler und gibt als Grund einen "Internal server configuration Error/ClaimSubmit" an. Das kann zig Ursachen haben, das müsst ihr ggf. mit dem Betreiber der Gegenseite klären. Da die Fehlermeldung auf ein Problem der Gegenseite hindeutet, würde ich das auch erst mal auf diese schieben


----------



## tklenin (13. Mrz 2019)

Okay. Dann bin ich zunächst mal beruhigt. Hatte nämlich befürchtet, dass der Code inkorrekt ist. Insofern muss die Gegenstelle erklären , warum die *valide *XML File nicht akzeptiert wird!


----------



## mihe7 (13. Mrz 2019)

Sozusagen. Die Ursache kann durchaus bei Euch liegen, aber was willst Du machen, wenn der Server nur sagt, dass bei _ihm_ ein _interner_ Konfigurationsfehler vorliegt?


----------



## tklenin (13. Mrz 2019)

Der Fehler tritt nur dann auf, wenn sehr große XML Files(>2MB<5MB) verschickt werden. Kann es sein, dass bei uns eine Regulierung der Dateigröße im SOAP implementiert wurde, der zu diesem Fehler führt?
Im Code ist allerdings nirgends eine Stelle auffindbar zu machen, die prüft, ob die Daten eine bestimmte Größe überschreiten!
Oder wäre die Fehlermeldung dann eine andere? Die Validität der XML File habe ich überprüft; sie ist sauber!


----------

